# nds-card.com Risk of Unauthorized Purchases With PayPal?



## BOY_BACON (Mar 27, 2015)

I was looking to buy an R4i Gold 3DS RTS, and nds-card.com seemed the most dependable. I then stumbled upon threads here and here. The posters claim that they have had unauthorized purchases on their credit cards. Their payments most likely went through fashionpay.com. If I buy this through PayPal, is there still a risk for this to happen? If not, are there any other sites I can order a flash card from?


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Mar 27, 2015)

BOY_BACON said:


> I was looking to buy an R4i Gold 3DS RTS, and nds-card.com seemed the most dependable. I then stumbled upon threads here and here. The posters claim that they have had unauthorized purchases on their credit cards. Their payments most likely went through fashionpay.com. If I buy this through PayPal, is there still a risk for this to happen? If not, are there any other sites I can order a flash card from?


 
Do yourself a big favor and find a US vendor that uses tracking don't bother ordering from them. Unless your okay with waiting a month+ for your r4i card


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 27, 2015)

I bought with paypal on this site and everything went smoothly.
and fyi Xenon I had tracking to my parcel.


----------



## BOY_BACON (Mar 27, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Do yourself a big favor and find a US vendor that uses tracking don't bother ordering from them. Unless your okay with waiting a month+ for your r4i card


I'm willing to wait a month+ as long as nothing happens. Their shipping page says that orders under 39.99 get free HongKong Air Mail (No Tracking#) that ships between 10-50 days, and I can upgrade to Hong Kong Registered Air Mail (Tracking No. Available) for two dollars. The latter ships between 7-35 days. Are these estimates accurate?

(BTW, I'm gonna go to sleep, will check posts tomorrow.)


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 27, 2015)

BOY_BACON said:


> I'm willing to wait a month+ as long as nothing happens. Their shipping page says that orders under 39.99 get free HongKong Air Mail (No Tracking#) that ships between 10-50 days, and I can upgrade to Hong Kong Registered Air Mail (Tracking No. Available) for two dollars. The latter ships between 7-35 days. Are these estimates accurate?
> 
> (BTW, I'm gonna go to sleep, will check posts tomorrow.)


 
yes, I got around two weeks with the latter option


----------

